# Emax 20s joystick failures



## Masked Man

Searching for other owners with failed magnesium based joystick for front loader.


----------



## Masked Man

My bad. This hydraulic control is actually part of the loader. Loader is called a 23L. Thanks all!


----------



## Beretta

Max 28 XL front loader control: Handle caught up instead of breaking the actual spool inside inside the valve body bent! Dealer wanted over $800 for the valve. Chased down mfr off data plate and bought direct for a little over 1/2!


----------



## Masked Man

Beretta said:


> Max 28 XL front loader control: Handle caught up instead of breaking the actual spool inside inside the valve body bent! Dealer wanted over $800 for the valve. Chased down mfr off data plate and bought direct for a little over 1/2!


----------



## Masked Man

Has anyone told you that CV19 has made it harder to obtain parts?


----------



## Beretta

Absolutely! My Mahindra dealer has part on order for me since 8/14 they say factory is out and no idea when the 50 they have ordered will arrive! Same as the grocery store!


----------



## Masked Man

My dealer had taken the tractor to the shop. Nine days passed and not a peep. I insisted on having it back as the project it was bought for had been started and had to be finished. They sent it back with a whole new valve and joystick they robbed off another unit. Anyway, during discussions prior to it's return I related as to how the magnesium base plate for the joystick could easily be fashioned from steel. The dealer's shop manager said he'd buy all of them I could make. That kind of cemented the thought in my mind that the magnesium plate should not have been used for such a high stress component. That 12 inch long joystick has a lot of mechanical advantage over a 5/16" x 5/8" x 1-1/4" magnesium post that carries all the torque from operating the valve spools and has a 5/16" hole in it, where it breaks at the equator after approximately fifty hours of bucket time. The people in Texas have told me they have no intention to remedy this problem.
The valve manufacturer in Korea will not respond to my e-mails.


----------



## Groo

Magnesium is an unusual choice of materials there. No reason that a magnesium part can't be strong enough, but why use magnesium? It is harder on molds than aluminum, and you are left with a scary fire hazard after machining.
The valve manufacturer might also make other stick options that would bolt on.
Another option would be to just get a whole new joystick valve. They aren't that expensive, and you might even be able to step up to a 3 section valve for much less than an OEM 3rd function kit.
Yanmar uses cable actuated Prince valves for the loader and rear remotes. I have no idea what brand valves are in the Mahindras.

ps. nice of your dealer to take the parts off a new machine. It may not sound like much, but that is a potential lost sale, labor costs to remove and reinstall unpaid and floor-planning dollars just being tossed out the window to keep an existing customer happy.


----------



## Masked Man

Daiho of Korea supplied the 23L loader hydraulic actuator/ joystick assembly that I have on my EMax 20s. They did not respond to my e-mails.


----------



## Beretta

Felix Gonzales
Innovative Fluid Power
2517 Fairway Park Drive
Houston, Tx. 77092
713-360-3600 EXT 531
1-800-437-4595
F: 713-290-0350
[email protected]
http://www.ifpusa.com/

This is the contact info for the company that made the valve on my 2013 Max 28 XL loader #AML205 built by Ansung.
I was shocked the lever & linkage survived enough force to bend the spool! New valve from Mahindra $800+ and shipping. From IFP $435 w/shipping weeks lead time due to manufacture in the UK.


----------



## Groo

Daiho looks to be more on the casting side of things.

no way would I spend money to replace a valve that bent a spool with the same style.


----------



## deakphillips

Masked Man said:


> Searching for other owners with failed magnesium based joystick for front loader.


Kopp
Any ideas on how to fix this


----------



## CityTractor

2019 Mahindra eMax 20 HST with only 81 hours on it. Broke off with no problem, junk casing was never intended to hold up in the first place. Mahinda will not cover as a warranty item, wants $600+ for an entire new hydraulic assembly, can't provide the simple casing separately. What a ridiculous situation and a huge disappointment for Mahindra tractor buyers. I'll be selling off this one, and will never purchase a Mahindra again.


----------



## deakphillips

I fixed it myself with a piece of steel


----------



## deakphillips

Send me your email address and I'll tell you how


----------



## Pilot4rc

deakphillips said:


> Send me your email address and I'll tell you how


I had the same failure a few minutes ago. Can you share the details of your repair?


----------



## deakphillips

3/16 × 3/4 flat piece of steel. Bend it into a 90. Drill out the aluminum plate and recess the back. Grind it to the shape you want. Drill a hole


----------



## Pilot4rc

Thanks.


----------



## Pcool

deakphillips said:


> I fixed it myself with a piece of steel


I have the same issue on a 2019. Could you send me the info on how you fixed it too please? Thanks


----------



## Pcool

Pcool said:


> I have the same issue on a 2019. Could you send me the info on how you fixed it too please? Thanks


Nevermind I didn't scroll far enough.


----------



## dmorella

*MAHINDRA CUSTOMER SERVICE*
I also had a sloppy joystick issue. After speaking to Mahindra, they informed me that it was illegal for someone to work on their own tractor (any tractor...even a John Deere). And that all service and maintenance must be done by a dealer. The representative at Mahindra was overly confrontational, and when I submitted my feedback, I was told by Mahindra NA that they reviewed the call and that the representative acted exactly in line with Mahindra's policy. When I spoke with my dealer, they had no idea how to fix a sloppy joystick. This just sounds like a ponzi scheme. *Had I known Mahindra had this policy, I would have never purchased a Mahindra tractor.* I know for a fact JD works with their owners to fix any issues. I know Mahindra isn't an American company, but I'm wondering if they know that Americans work on their tractors, and typically if you're in the market for a tractor of this size, you're most likely a hard working person to begin with.

*THE FIX*
I took off the rubber boot on the joystick, and found that there are 3 allen screws connecting the joystick to the pivot sticks (sorry, I don't know the terminologies). One of the allen screws was loose. By simply tightening this up, my joystick is now back to how it was when I purchased the tractor.

*MAHINDRA SUCKS*
It's a shame that Mahindra "customer service" sucks so bad. I am seriously considering selling my Mahindra and purchasing a different tractor from a company that is not as hostile to it's customers.


----------



## James DeArruda

deakphillips said:


> I fixed it myself with a piece of steel


It snapped on me this afternoon, exact same place, and now I've also wasted a bunch of time trying to find it on their website lol. I would love to know how you fixed it. I was thinking of drilling the parts, screwing them together, and using it gentle, but the steel is preferable. Thanks! jdearr at gmail.com


----------



## James DeArruda

James DeArruda said:


> It snapped on me this afternoon, exact same place, and now I've also wasted a bunch of time trying to find it on their website lol. I would love to know how you fixed it. I was thinking of drilling the parts, screwing them together, and using it gentle, but the steel is preferable. Thanks! jdearr at gmail.com


Ha! never mind, I see it. Thanks again for posting it


----------



## Davidtexas903

I have Mahindra Emax 20 with same 23l loader. 60 hours on tractor. I noticed a leak behind hydraulic valve that controls loader and found this plastic piece missing..I don't know how it came off. I can't find part and dealer wants to charge me over $600 for entire valve assembly.. any ideas how to fix this? Or where to get it? Thanks!


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum. I'd see, first, if the cover immediately above the one that's missing would fit. If it does, I'd use it as a template to get a machine shop to build one using a piece of pipe with a flange etc. See if it uses a gasket or an O-ring.


----------



## s.marchacos1

Looking for a (different manufacturer) compatible Hydraulic Joystick for Mahindra 23L Loader. OEM failed and casing broke @ 43 hours. Anybody with info. on make and model that will work. I.E. Amazon, Ebay, Kubota Part/Model, New Holland. Anything "But" Mahindra. Would re-install (Mahindra OEM0 but unable to find a decent price. 
Just having push back from Mahindra dealer, lack of stock, outrageous price quotes. Thanks, Stever


----------



## Fedup

People often get confused when it comes to loader valves. For the most part neither tractor or loader manufacturers make the valves. They source them from whatever supplier can deliver the style, spec, quantity, and price they're looking for. Yes, they often have part numbers in their system, but they don't really want to fool with them so they price them outrageously so people will look elsewhere.

If you're looking to replace yours, then do a little research. Figure out what you have now. It's not a Mahindra valve, it's probably a Nimco or something else. Don't worry so much about the brand, but the port style, size, and configuration. How much flow(GPM) your system supplies will determine the size valve you need. Then visit some hydraulic supply websites or paper catalogs and see what's available that comes close enough. You may need to drill some new mounting boltholes, maybe build or modify a bracket. Much cheaper than dealer OEM.


----------



## s.marchacos1

Fedup said:


> People often get confused when it comes to loader valves. For the most part neither tractor or loader manufacturers make the valves. They source them from whatever supplier can deliver the style, spec, quantity, and price they're looking for. Yes, they often have part numbers in their system, but they don't really want to fool with them so they price them outrageously so people will look elsewhere.
> 
> If you're looking to repace yours, then do a little research. Figure out what you have now. It's not a Mahindra valve, it's probably a Nimco or something else. Don't worry so much about the brand, but the port style, size, and configuration. How much flow(GPM) your system supplies will determine the size valve you need. Then visit some hydraulic supply websites or paper catalogs and see what's available that comes close enough. You may need to drill some new mounting boltholes, maybe build or modify a bracket. Much cheaper than dealer OEM.


Thanks. I will work on this. Maybe another forum reader has already done the spec. work and knows of a compatible size and confiuration. Seasonal winter snow removal began last night. Hommeowner aptitude is somewhat a show stopper but this forum is very appreciated.


----------



## scardinal3

Wow... I just got the same exact problem this PM.... interested in the fix as well... don't need the whole assembly and no likey I will pay 600$ for that....


----------



## jmowery1989

Hello All,

I spent many weeks working on this issue. It appears the valve assembly is part of the Loader. I went from Mahindra, to TYM, to Branson. They all are very similar and use the exact same loader. I was able to locate a repair kit for the valve assembly that includes this bracket. Discussing this issue with Mahindra, TYM, and Branson, they all told me the entire valve needed to be replaced.

I found the following parts manual online for a Branson tractor and it looks identical:



https://cdnmedia.endeavorsuite.com/images/organizations/401ef040-8449-4e43-9b89-e34149c37a76/Branson%20Parts%20Manuals/Branson%20Loaders/BL90.pdf



Check out the diagram and parts list on the next to last page and last page of that PDF file. TYM and Mahindra do not have these pages in their parts diagram for their loader.

You cannot buy the part individually, but you can buy the repair kit. About $140. I live in Pennsylvania and I ordered one from a Branson dealer in Texas. Was in a hurry and didn't call around.

I had initially called my local Mahindra dealer and they told me the whole valve assembly would have to be replaced as well. After receiving this repair kit, I called my local dealer again and asked them to search specifically for the part number. This is the part number:

81603005100

The same part number is used between Branson and Mahindra. Box just has the Branson name on it. They were able to look up that part and they told me they did not know that repair kit existed before I contacted them. I have not replaced mine yet, but it looks identical to the one on my tractor. My dad and I have repaired ours well enough for now that I'd like to save this part until that repair fails. Then I'll possibly order a backup. Still much cheaper than purchasing the entire loader valve.

When comparing the piece that originally broke off of mine, the new piece looks slightly sturdier or "upgraded". Still will most likely break if you use too much force or someone leans on it without thinking. But when holding the broken portion next to the tab on the bracket, the tab is slightly wider in the bracket.

Hopefully this helps you all.


----------



## pogobill

Thanks for doing the research and sharing the findings with everyone. This sure is a welcome piece of information!


----------



## scardinal3

Wonderful!! With that part number: 81603005100 ...I was able to order this REPAIR KIT at Jinma Tractor Dealer & Mahindra Tractor Dealership | Best DEALS HERE | Affordable Tractors FOR 157$ USD....got 2 of them ...THANKS!!

Will post pictures when installed.


----------



## Bill French

deakphillips said:


> Kopp
> Any ideas on how to fix this


Did you ever find this part? I have the same problem with mine.


----------



## pogobill

Bill French said:


> Did you ever find this part? I have the same problem with mine.


The sketch and the part numbers are in the previous post to yours. Right click on it and then select "Open in a new Tab" It will make it bigger and easier to read.


----------



## litltracman

deakphillips said:


> Kopp
> Any ideas on how to fix this


I repaired mine with aluminum brazing rod and JB weld reinforcement. So far so good. I plan to make one out of steel plate using the old one as a pattern.


----------



## artfoodhealth

CityTractor said:


> 2019 Mahindra eMax 20 HST with only 81 hours on it. Broke off with no problem, junk casing was never intended to hold up in the first place. Mahinda will not cover as a warranty item, wants $600+ for an entire new hydraulic assembly, can't provide the simple casing separately. What a ridiculous situation and a huge disappointment for Mahindra tractor buyers. I'll be selling off this one, and will never purchase a Mahindra again.



2019 Mag HSThindra eMax 20S HST, 80 hrs and the pin snapped in the Joystick control. Not the caseing but the
top pin connected to valve that lowers/raises loader- Dont know the name but its smooth on 1 end and threaded on the other.


FYI- Casing look like they wll break soon so probaly have to replace all of it like others)


deakphillips said:


> I fixed it myself with a piece of steel


I have a
Mahindra eMax 20S HST 2019, 80 hrs,















the Pin snapped and i think i can buy a replacement? I dont know the name or correct size and would appreciate any info or advice. It is smooth on 1 end & threaded on the other. - I too had the same problem with Mahindra service and hope to fix myself.
Thank you


----------

